# Any decent U.S. umbrella makers?



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Any umbrella makers in the U.S. making umbrellas in Tradly designs? :icon_smile: Crook handles, black (or regimental stripe canopies like the Italian Brooks one above)... folks who can do a silk one, or who have "walking stick" handles like the British makers would also be nice.

makes one. Anyone had any umbrellas from them? Are they any good?

Hass-Jordan says they'll they'll make custom ones, and have a few standard styles, but I get the impression that they're wholesale only. Peerless will also make custom U.S.-made umbrellas for wholesale.

So can anyone recommend any retailers?


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

No replies yet?
I am also interested.


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

Me Too!


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Maybe it is a little too modern, but I was recently reading about Davek umbrellas on one of the blogs. Apparently the coolest feature is an auto open and auto close, seems like a really durable, functional piece.

https://davekny.com/index.htm


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

I just bought one.
Looks terrific.
I will report back.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

Not really Made in the USA, but https://www.howardyount.com/collections/umbrellas has a pretty decent selection of umbrellas


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, I highly recommend the Gustbuster: https://gustbuster.com/ FANTASTIC unmbrella, high quality, various ergonomic grips, (I prefer my molded rubber-ish compound grip to the standard crook) various colors available, reasonable prices, made in USA, and can withstand winds beyond 55 mph.  You can even get ones that double as portable seats, or whatever. I bought mine from Amazon.


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

Suggest you contact Hass-Jordan Company in Toledo, Ohio. Co-established by the late PGA pro Byron Nelson when he was the pro at Inveness Club a gazillion years ago, H-J has been one of the world's top umbrella makers for decades. I received one of their 'brollies in my undergraduate university's colors thirty five years ago and it is still in great shape. In fact, H-J sent me a new handle and sheath after requesting them for no charge several years back.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2021)

gtguyzach said:


> Maybe it is a little too modern, but I was recently reading about Davek umbrellas on one of the blogs. Apparently the coolest feature is an auto open and auto close, seems like a really durable, functional piece.
> 
> https://davekny.com/index.htm


Are they made in the US?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm not aware of any U.S. umbrella makers. I was at one time the manager of U.S. sales for Brigg umbrellas (UK -made; Royal Warranted) They are available direct from Swaine, Adeney, Brigg in London, but a warning preceeds: expect high prices; and then some. Our agency also contracted for some handsome patterned umbrellas for the men's specialty store market, but they were made in China; and most of those stores have disappeared.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Guest-195075 said:


> I'm not aware of any U.S. umbrella makers. I was at one time the manager of U.S. sales for Brigg umbrellas (UK -made; Royal Warranted) They are available direct from Swaine, Adeney, Brigg in London, but a warning preceeds: expect high prices; and then some. Our agency also contracted for some handsome patterned umbrellas for the men's specialty store market, but they were made in China; and most of those stores have disappeared.


Several years ago my Brigg mysteriously disappeared from my (then) MB at the dealership. I found a solid shaft/handle one from Kent Wang, made in Italy. It certainly is not a Brigg clone, but it is quite nice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2021)

Hey guys,
I know its a little late (lol), but I just purchased two Gustbuster umbrellas and I am covered (literally). I live in Chi-town in the summer and West Palm in the winter and their umbrellas work for both places. 

I purchased the LTD which is super cool and functional as it has the automatic open/close design. I also have the Doorman which is awesome in the wind and can cover multiple people. Gustbuster also allows you to custom engrave your handle which made my second LTD a great gift for my mother in law. 

They regularly run sales for the holidays so y'all should check them out. I swear by them.


----------

